# Nachrichtendienst



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2002)

Hi bei mir kam eben grade (zum 2ten mal heute) eine nachricht ine eeinem fenster auf dem stand Nachrichtendienst eine nachricht auf der stand das ich in einem chat gewesen wäre und das ich wieder kommen soll auf h**p://www.j....cc oder so was is denn das? wie kommt das und wie bekomm ich das weg?
Is das ein Dialer?
Ich war auch noch nie in so einem chat!!

_Virenscanner Edit: Link entlinkt._
_Technofreak kommerzielle URL editiert_


----------



## Heiko (25 Dezember 2002)

Das ist alles Schafscheiß und keinesfalls ein Indiz für ein Sicherheitsloch o.ä.

Guckst Du hier:
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/news/021215_01.php


----------



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2002)

Ok vielen dank
hatte echt schon bissi angst...
wünsche noch frohe feiertage!


----------



## Heiko (25 Dezember 2002)

Hansimar schrieb:
			
		

> wünsche noch frohe feiertage!


Das wünsche ich Dir auch!


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2002)

*Habs auch, wie werd ichs los ??*

Was kann ich dagegen machen, alle halbe Stunde kommt so
eine nervige Nachricht ???  :x


----------



## Heiko (27 Dezember 2002)

Firewall installieren oder Nachrichtendienst deaktivieren.
Beschreibung stelle ich noch heute online!


----------



## Heikecomputeranfänger (28 Dezember 2002)

*Danke !*


----------



## Heiko (28 Dezember 2002)

Bin grade am abrunden...
In 10 bis 15 Minuten ist die Anleitung online


----------



## virenscanner (28 Dezember 2002)

Auf jeden Fall "zu spät"...  *SCNR*


----------



## Heiko (28 Dezember 2002)

Jetzt aber:
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/spam/nachrichtendienst.php


----------



## Hase007 (30 Dezember 2002)

*Nachrichtendienst? Kann auch Netsend sein*

Hört sich an als wenn man eine Spam per NETSEND bekommen hat.
Der Dienst "NETSEND" ist bei Windows XP standartmäßig aktiviert.

Verschicken kann man unter der Befehlseigabe:
NETSEND 192.168.0.5 Nachrichtentext
Es gibt allerdings mittlerweile schon Robotprogramme die nach IP´s scannen und an jede gefundene IP Spam verschicken.
Die meisten Leute wunden sich dann wie sie zu dießer Nachricht kommen.

Deaktivieren kann man NETSEND folgendermaßen:
START>Einstellungen>Systemsteuerung>Verwaltung>Dienste>Nachrichtendienst (doppelklicken und bei Starttyp auf Deaktiviert stellen)

Dann sollte man zumindenst von Spam solcher Art verschont sein.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Dezember 2002)

*wurde auch belästigt, aber dank Euch - nicht mehr!*

Hi, vielen Dank für die Tipps zum Deaktivieren des Nachrichtendienstes,
auch ich bekam dauernd nervige Nachrichten von einer gewissen J... und von anderen. Auch hat mein YAW mir zeitgleich mit dem Erscheinen dieses Humbugs zwei Dialer auf meinem Rechner gemeldet, die ich gleich in Quarantäne genommen habe. Jetzt hab ich doch ein bisschen Schiss, dass die Dinger trotzdem eine hohe Rechnung verursacht haben (ich warte noch auf die Rechnung).

_siehe oben_


----------



## Heiko (30 Dezember 2002)

@Petra:
Frag doch einfach mal nach den Feiertagen bei Deinem Telefonprovider nach. Der sollte Dir schon vor der Rechnung Auskunft geben können.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2003)

*Festsperre*

Am besten währe noch wenn du zu deinen Telefonprovider gehst und dir eine Festsperre einrichen läßt. Dann hast du in Zukunft keinen Streß mehr.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2003)

Hallo,

ich hab au schon 2 mal dieses Pop Up Window mit dem Link zu j.....cc auf meinem PC gehabt, bei ersten Mal war ich so blöd, da drauf zu klicken, weil ne Freundin von mir im Chat tatsächlich J.... heisst und ich dachte, das sei ihre HP, hab aber dann net auf Enter geklickt als ich diese halbnackte Dame dort auf der HP gesehn hab... Kann ich schon mit dem Betreten der HP nen Dialer runtergeladen haben oder nicht? Hab DFÜ-Verbindungen und Einwahlnummern überprüft, war alles ok...

DANKE und viele Grüßle, Anja

_ siehe oben_


----------



## virenscanner (3 Januar 2003)

Beim reinen Betreten der Seite wird (zumindest bei mir) kein Dialer installiert, erst durch "Anklicken" des Bildes oder der Texte unten (weiter hier/Online/meine Webcam) "passiert" was.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2003)

DANKE!!! Ich nehme auch nicht an, daß ich da aus Versehn was installiert habe, sonst hätt mich ja Dialer Control auch fragen müssen, ob ich mich über die Nummer so und so wieder einwählen möchte.
Übrigens hat mir bei Dialerschutz.de auch jemand netterweise weitergeholfen, er meinte, wenn man den Dialer auf der HP runtergeladen hat, dann kostet das pro Einwahl 20 Euro und 2 Euro pro Minute wenn man im www drin ist. Das ganze sei eine 0193 Nummer, da hilft dann au die 0190 Sperre nix.. :-( Das Ding nennt sich übrigens winmuschi.exe...

Danke nochmal und viele Grüßle, Anja


----------



## Anonymous (27 Januar 2003)

*Winmuschi.exe*

Hi all

also ist schon geil der ganze Dialer-mist. Da ich DSL habe und die ISDN Karte rausgeschmissen habe gehe ich dávon aus das mir die Dinger nichts anhaben können (hoff ich doch ) Firewall hab ich auch noch 

Nun kam dieser Win Nachrichtendienst als meine Freundin vor dem Rechner sass. Und da Sie eh das Gefühl hatt ich hab 1000Freundinnen im Netz via ICQ und diverse Foren dachte sie dies wäre ernst. 
Das Fenster mit Hallo Jessie hier, wo bist Du blablabla...

ZackPeng jetzt hab ich Winmuschi auf dem Rechner installiert.
Weder in mit Addware in der Registry zu finden noch im Autostart oder per systemsteuerung software zu deinstallieren! Hat einer ne Ahnung wie sich das Ding wieder entfernen lässt?? wenn ich z.B. auf dem Desktop das Symbol lösche ist es beim nächsten neustart wieder da.


Vielen Dank schonmal

Gruss

Marco


----------



## Heiko (27 Januar 2003)

Schau Dir mal zu dem Thema diese Seiten an:
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/regedit/winsvc.php
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/regedit/regedit.php
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/regedit/startseite.php
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/software/startupmgr.php


----------

